# Grandpa Sanders to annnounce



## Zander (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like the crazy leftist and 73 year old grandpa of the Senate is going to announce his Presidential run as a Democrat. Hillary must be thrilled....

Bernie Sanders To Announce Presidential Run Vermont Public Radio







VPR News has learned from several sources that Independent U.S. Sen. Bernie Sanders will announce his candidacy for the Democratic presidential nomination on Thursday.

Sanders will release a short statement on that day and then hold a major campaign kickoff in Vermont in several weeks.

_Audio from this story will be posted at approximately 11 a.m. on Wednesday, April 29._

Sanders' entry into the Democratic race ensures that Hillary Clinton will face a challenge to win the support of the liberal wing of the party.

Sanders' basic message will be that the middle class in America has been decimated in the past two decades while wealthy people and corporations have flourished.

His opposition to a proposed Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal (T.P.P.) shows how he plans to frame this key issue of his campaign.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 28, 2015)

Pull her left, pull her left......way left!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 28, 2015)

Talk about a clown car.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2015)

Zander said:


> Looks like the crazy leftist and 73 year old grandpa of the Senate is going to announce his Presidential run as a Democrat. Hillary must be thrilled....
> 
> Bernie Sanders To Announce Presidential Run Vermont Public Radio
> 
> ...


I would rather see him nominated instead of Ol' Money Bags. Of course he will have to be fitted up with all the life support equipment before the campaign.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 28, 2015)

He'll never raise the money it will take to fight the massive fortunes from the Kochs/Adelson but I'd vote for him in a heartbeat. 

A truly great American.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> I would rather see him nominated instead of Ol' Money Bags.



Honestly, so would I.  I actually somewhat trust Bernie Sanders; I just don't agree with his view on the role government should play.  He'd be a disaster, but I think he'd be an honest one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the crazy leftist and 73 year old grandpa of the Senate is going to announce his Presidential run as a Democrat. Hillary must be thrilled....
> ...


 
I'd pay to watch him and Hillary fight over a tank of O2.


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2015)

Hillary - a walking dead zombie





O'Malley - too cool for school! 







Sanders - clueless






Biden- a true clown


----------



## william the wie (Apr 28, 2015)

My dream of a Hillary presidency creating 37 states so gerrymandered to the GOP that no D president would be possible in the future is fading fast.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 28, 2015)

Excellent, good for him.

He's gonna start some good conversations.

Here's the question, to me anyway:  Will Hillary's Democrat opponents go after her all the way, or will they hold back to protect her in the general?

.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Apr 28, 2015)

william the wie said:


> My dream of a Hillary presidency creating 37 states so gerrymandered to the GOP that no D president would be possible in the future is fading fast.



Only one problem. Presidents have nothing to do with gerrymandering.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the crazy leftist and 73 year old grandpa of the Senate is going to announce his Presidential run as a Democrat. Hillary must be thrilled....
> ...



Why?  You think he's in poor health?  Not that I've ever heard.

Btw OP how come Sanders is "Grandpa"?  Mitt Romney wasn't "Grandpa"...  John McCain wasn't "Grandpa"... Sarah Palin wasn't "Grandma"...

It's just a sad state of affairs that our political quicksand toxic waste dump system requires a candidate to pimp with a political party to have a shot.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 28, 2015)

Zander said:


> Hillary - a walking dead zombie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Elija Cummings should run so that he can continue the Obama Era of Racial Healing.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 28, 2015)

ChesBayJJ said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > My dream of a Hillary presidency creating 37 states so gerrymandered to the GOP that no D president would be possible in the future is fading fast.
> ...



But she will elect the Rs who will.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Excellent, good for him.
> 
> He's gonna start some good conversations.
> 
> ...


The way the game is played......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 28, 2015)

william the wie said:


> My dream of a Hillary presidency creating 37 states so gerrymandered to the GOP that no D president would be possible in the future is fading fast.



Why is it always the rabid RWs who hate the US Constitution so much? 

Why are they always SO afraid of Americans voting?


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Excellent, good for him.
> 
> He's gonna start some good conversations.
> 
> ...



I think all of the DNC candidates will go for Hillary's throat immediately, especially since it's fully exposed thanks to the dozens of scandals surrounding her. 

Old man Sanders is too crazy and far too old to be running for "symbolic" reasons. He believes that he can WIN!.  At a minimum he will seek to drive the DNC even further left.  He's never seen a redistribution plan, welfare state expansion, or tax increase he didn't love. He's a full on socialist wack-a-doodle.  

Sanders will force hiLIARy to clarify her nebulous and oftentimes contrary positions on a variety of issues.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 28, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > My dream of a Hillary presidency creating 37 states so gerrymandered to the GOP that no D president would be possible in the future is fading fast.
> ...


 
I'm only afraid of the dead ones and the illegal ones voting.
And the dumb ones, but enough about you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 28, 2015)

Zander said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, good for him.
> ...


Yeah, I'd agree that he'd be the last one to pull any punches.

Should be interesting to watch how she handles him.  I'd guess her basic posture will be to barely acknowledge his existence, if at all.

.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

Bernie Sanders To Announce Presidential Run Vermont Public Radio


> Twitter Facebook Google+ Email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn, he should run as an independent, I would send him money if he did that.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Damn, he should run as an independent, I would send him money if he did that.


He doesn't really have a choice, no way he would get noticed if he didn't go democrat.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Damn, he should run as an independent, I would send him money if he did that.



You still have time.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, he should run as an independent, I would send him money if he did that.
> ...



Another party flip, he won't get noticed anyway.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, he should run as an independent, I would send him money if he did that.
> ...



Nope, not to a dem.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I know, it's a shame, the capitalist pigs don't want to support him.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



He doesn't have a party going in.
Personally I think he should run for both the Democratic and Republican ticket simultaneously.  Just to fuck with the system.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Why the hell would they, he wants to steal what they've earned.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Oh boy, this is about to get derailed quickly... Not in the mood to touch on this bullshit again.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



He couldn't muster the money to get on all the ballots.


----------



## guno (Apr 28, 2015)

Bernie is a great Brooklyn guy from the Working Class

The white christian plow boys in flyover country will hate him

Bernie Sanders - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



The truth hurts doesn't it. POOOOR BABY!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Welp, time to derail it. You say "steal", ok, was it stealing when we had a 90% or so tax rate and were doing fine? Under a state, those who accumulate mass amounts of wealth when people lack healthcare need to be taxed, sorry.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



There's real truth in the old saying, Poor planning on you part, does not constitute an emergency on my part. People who refuse to plan their lives are not entitled to the fruits of other peoples labor. Period!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The first step is usually setting up the stereotype, which you've done.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



So you have no response to what I actually said. Bye bye.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Why do you think that?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Maybe, because he said so.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



That's IT?  You post a claim that 'he said so''?  
Can't say I expected more.  I don't usually win these that quickly though.  I feel like Muhammad Ali, winner in Round One.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hillary is in trouble now.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Before you start jumping for joy here's a place you can start reading, search engines can be your friend, they can make you look less foolish. It's even from a source I think you'll trust.

A Progressive Estate Tax Sen. Bernie Sanders


----------



## Marxist (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Good. I hope he gets elected


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2015)

Who will look worse?

Grandpa Bernie? 







Or Grandma hiLIARy?


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Marxist said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Envy is an ugly thing, your life must really suck.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Wasn't my point to make, was it?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 28, 2015)

good. Don't have the stomach or low- IQ to fall for another clinton bush dynasty.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Actually yes, anybody with a brain knows the tripe Sanders spouts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2015)

Zander said:


> Who will look worse?
> 
> Grandpa Bernie?
> 
> ...



You vote for candidates based on what they look like do ya?

That explains a lot.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 29, 2015)

Sanders would cap the Ds at what 10 states in a general election?


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2015)

william the wie said:


> Sanders would cap the Ds at what 10 states in a general election?



I doubt he'd win even one state. He'd carry the District of Columbia though...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2015)

here's my candidate


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Zander said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders would cap the Ds at what 10 states in a general election?
> ...



He'd win Vermont easily, possibly New Hamster too.  They know what he is.

Back in Burlington after the two major party couldn't stop him the Democrats and Republicans actually teamed up to run a joint candidate against him.  He STILL won.  What a shot in the arm that would be on a national level.  Regardless who did it.

Unless of course you're a fan of the Same Old Thing...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 29, 2015)

Bernie is a true progressive. In spite of his reputation as a person who speaks his mind.......he's a fairly polished politician. He's as adept at not answering questions as anyone. 

In my opinion....he's running to force Hillary a bit to the left..........in order for her to have a better chance to win the general. He understands that this is a center left nation. There is no way hell get the $$ needed and he knows it.


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2015)

Center left? 

 

Anyway, Sanders role is not to move hiLIARy to the left, it's to provide comic fodder. Bernie is so far out there that he makes ANY other candidate look sane. He's a moonbat!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Zander said:


> Center left?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Sanders role is not to move hiLIARy to the left, it's to provide comic fodder. Bernie is so far out there that he makes ANY other candidate look sane. He's a moonbat!




Funny then that you can never flesh that out innit?

Trust me, I know Bernie Sanders and nothing he does is for "comic fodder".  He means it.  Which fact alone puts him head and shoulders above your pedestrian Democplican/Repubocrat revolving door puppet.

Unless, again, you're a fan of the Same Old Thing.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 29, 2015)

Zander said:


> Center left?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Sanders role is not to move hiLIARy to the left, it's to provide comic fodder. Bernie is so far out there that he makes ANY other candidate look sane. He's a moonbat!


Sir, that is an insult to the normal run of moonbats like Pelosi, Reid and Durbin.


----------



## initforme (Apr 29, 2015)

He at least speaks up for the middle class.  Hillary and the GOP have a hatred for the middle class.  Pure unadulterated hatred for the class that actually did the heavy lifting to build this nation.  In my eyes class warfare should rightfully be a huge part of this election.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Apr 29, 2015)

For a brief, shining moment I thought Colonel Sanders was going to announce. Life is cruel indeed.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 29, 2015)

I think he's dead


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> For a brief, shining moment I thought Colonel Sanders was going to announce. Life is cruel indeed.



Silly Wabbit.

​


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Watch the Dems throw Hillary away faster than a used condom.  They have found their champion.  Unsullied by scandal, unburdened by facts, truly in touch with the inner Stalin of the Democratic Party.
Bernie Sanders--the people's choice!
Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders I am running for president - Yahoo News


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 29, 2015)

This is great news! Sanders at least believes what he is saying and is true to it. Hillary is a lying piece of shit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This is great news! Sanders at least believes what he is saying and is true to it. Hillary is a lying piece of shit.


I actually can't disagree with that.  As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always, and as much of a disaster as he'd be as president, he is consistent in his beliefs.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news! Sanders at least believes what he is saying and is true to it. Hillary is a lying piece of shit.
> ...


What does he get wrong? Partisan Hackery continues..


----------



## initforme (Apr 29, 2015)

At least he speaks up for those who work to barely scrape by.  To the GOP those people are nothing but a burden.  They basically hate the middle clas and might as well make that their platform slogan.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Show everything he has been correct on..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 29, 2015)

initforme said:


> At least he speaks up for those who work to barely scrape by.  To the GOP those people are nothing but a burden.  They basically hate the middle clas and might as well make that their platform slogan.





True, if he came out pro-law and enforcement I might even consider him. America needs stability if we're going to rebuild what we have lost.

We need newer infrastructure
More investment in science and r&d. These are HIGH paying jobs that help people escape the bottom with hard work! Should be something conservative agree with.
We need education reform. Look at a top 5 system for this.


Our nation needs a real leader with enough sense to see that cut, slash and burn isn't a solution...Either is allowing entire element of your society to burn your cities down isn't either.

I know this will piss off both extremes but it is the truth.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Doesn't make sense, put forth one thing he is wrong on, it seems like you disagree on a ideological basis.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Just what I thought, can not show what he has been correct on..

So far you are proving the assertion being made..

Next you will be posting that Hilary tells the truth..


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news! Sanders at least believes what he is saying and is true to it. Hillary is a lying piece of shit.
> ...


*Right or wrong it beats a LIAR.*


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


You act like he's making false statements.. you disagree with what he wants to do on an ideological basis, idiot.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Well it seems the far left press is having a field day with Sanders:

This is not, by any traditional definition, breaking news.  Sanders, aside from being an avowed Socialist, is little known outside of the most liberal of circles nationally and has no intention of matching Hillary Clinton dollar for fundraising dollar.  (Even if Sanders wanted to try to raise the sort of money that would make him competitive with Clinton, he couldn't do it. Or come anywhere close.)

Bernie Sanders isn t going to be president. That s not the point. - The Washington Post

So basically the far left is going to put people like tis against Hilary to show there is some "competition".

It is always funny to watch the far left drones believe they get a choice in their primaries as they did in 2008.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Still no post showing where he has been correct!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


What is your point? He hasn't made direct statements regarding issues that are wrong, you disagree with his plans.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Still no posts showing where he is correct, but then again you agree with him from a purely ideological stance.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


You fail to understand any basic concepts in regards to this... You claim he is wrong when he has not made any false statements, the only way you can claim he is wrong is to say he is "wrong" for wanting to fund infrastructure.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



I made no such claim

It is you has failed to understand things here.

I ask you to prove any evidence proving he was correct.

And yet none has appeared..


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Ok, here is what you've done, you've claimed he is wrong, won't say what he is wrong on, and tell me to prove he is not wrong on what you won't claim? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



You sir, are a *fucking idiot.*
The claim was:


The Rabbi said:


> As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always



THERE is where the burden of proof is, Dipwad.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Again I made no such claims, please show the post where I made the claim..

I asked you to provide proof of him being correct..


----------



## guno (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Watch the Dems throw Hillary away faster than a used condom.  They have found their champion.  Unsullied by scandal, unburdened by facts, truly in touch with the inner Stalin of the Democratic Party.
> Bernie Sanders--the people's choice!
> Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders I am running for president - Yahoo News




So I take it that the goyim in flyover states don't like Bernie , of course not, he is Jewish , educated, everything the flyover goyim aren't


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



You will have to ask the OP..

However I bet you can not provide any evidence to show he was correct..


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Thread after thread after thread does this with Sanders -- "he's wrong on everything", "he's a moonbat", "he's Joe Stalin".... as soon as anybody presses them for specifics they run away.  I have yet to hear even one get specific.   Even one.

It's because they're told what to think by the Rimblob Machine and they didn't go into detail on that.
Probably because doing so would be inconvenient.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


"As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always, and as much of a disaster as he'd be as president"
Correct on what? Claim what he is wrong on, and then I'll address it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I don't have to ask jack shit.  I took your sorry patheitic as off ignore to see what kind of verbal assholicity you were shitting all over this thread.  Hard to believe anyone could be your degree of The Stupid.

Now back you go.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh the far left drones and their irony impaired posts!

So far no proof that he was correct!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Dude, are you kidding me? You say this:
As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always, and as much of a disaster as he'd be as president.
Then you tell us to say what he is correct on, when you can't say what he is wrong on. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



I am not the one claiming anything here..

Just asked you to prove proof he was correct!

Yet no such proof has appeared, is Google that slow tonight?


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I never said anything of the nature, the OP did.

Yet still no proof that he is correct!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 29, 2015)

Sanders will help give voice to progressive causes. It's a good thing.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Watch the Dems throw Hillary away faster than a used condom.  They have found their champion.  Unsullied by scandal, unburdened by facts, truly in touch with the inner Stalin of the Democratic Party.
> Bernie Sanders--the people's choice!
> Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders I am running for president - Yahoo News


ROFLMNAO!

Oh my... Now THAT is _ADORABLE!_


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sanders will help give voice to progressive causes. It's a good thing.



Oh my that is rich thinking a socialist is a progressive..

Wow what will the far left drones say next!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Did you just delete your fucking post?
Kosh: As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always, and as much of a disaster as he'd be as president.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders will help give voice to progressive causes. It's a good thing.
> ...


Democratic socialism is progressive honey, get over it. Partisan hack. Claim one thing bernie sanders is wrong on, he is correct that their is massive inequality, the poor are struggling, the infrastructure needs repaired, corporations are dodging taxes...


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Nope! I never such a thing! The OP did..

My first post on this thread was ask you to provide proof that he is correct.

Yet none has appeared..


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Oh my the far left drones and their irony impaired comments..


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


The OP didn't say this, and you deleted your fucking post.
Koch: As often as Sanders gets it wrong, which is always, and as much of a disaster as he'd be as president.
I posted what he is correct on, although you won't tell me what he's wrong on, oh wait... Nothing I can find.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Keep spewing bullshit.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Wrong! But being a far left drone you should be used to it.

I never made such a comment, the OP did.

My first post on this thread was to ask a far left drone like you to post what he has been correct about.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Oh look another irony impaired post from the far left drones..


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Oh, I did read it wrong, had my mind running like I'm on the right for a second..


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is great news! Sanders at least believes what he is saying and is true to it. Hillary is a lying piece of shit.
> ...




so was hitler.....just saying......


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



No your mind was operating in far left drone mode like it always does..

Now, where has been correct?


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Already posted where he was correct, wealth inequality, corporations dodging taxes.. Name one example of him being wrong now.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Sanders is wrong on trade.  He's wrong on income inequality.  He's wrong on global warming (I dont even have to check his record. I already know what to expect).
SO what is he right about?
At least he's a candidate with some kind of resume beyond a name and a vagina.  OK, I'm not sure about the vagina part.  But in years past he would be something like a serious Dem candidate.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...


He is wrong about both those things.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> I dont even have to check his record. I already know what to expect



Classic.
Sigline material.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


No he's not, wealth inequality is real, corporations do dodge taxes and get "corporate welfare" Prove he is wrong. Global warming is a fact, get over it and stop sucking the cock of the koch brothers. (Hehe)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Claim one thing bernie sanders is wrong on...



Well there's the whole thing that one persons need obligates government to confiscate someone else's property to satisfy that need.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Claim one thing bernie sanders is wrong on...
> ...


Where does bernie want to do this? Idiot.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Actually you posted the far left religious dogma, which is usually wrong!


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Claim one thing bernie sanders is wrong on...
> ...


Find a leftist on this site who disagrees with that.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


What the fuck? 
You're almost as bad as politicalchic


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



It was in your list of things that are in"correct"


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Godwin's here already!?  

Obviously there are at least three here who are scared shitless of Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Thunderbird (Apr 29, 2015)

Bernie Sanders is a sacrificial goat.  He has no chance against the Clintons.  He'll burn up after awhile.

Think of his candidacy as a puppet show.  Meaningless.  A few activists with strong body odor will get worked up and Hillary will (insincerely) thank Sanders for raising important issues.  Sound and fury signifying nothing.

I'm hoping for some serious opposition to the Clintons within the party.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Says the far left drone!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...


If you think taxes are stealing property.... 


Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Really now? Keep spewing your partisan bullshit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > I dont even have to check his record. I already know what to expect
> ...


OH gee, look ghere.  Of course I was right.  I am almost always right.
Bernie Sanders Global Warming Debate Is Over The Daily Caller


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Probably worse then politicalchic, although that's a little hard. Calling anyone who disagrees with you when you're wrong a drone doesn't help discussion, you should get off of this site.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Oh my the far left drones and their incorrect comments!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Global warming has not stopped... please don't start spreading the debunked bullshit... Lord monckton? Jesus christ, Bernie listens to actual scientists.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...


True.  Musical talent inquality is real too.  What are you going to do about it?
Corporations act based on the incentives given them by government.  What laws have been broken?
Global warming is the most discredited theory in science since Piltdown Man.  Quit smoking liberal cum.


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2015)

He's a moonbat. His role is to make hiLIARy seem sane by comparison.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No evidence of warming for 10 years.  Computer models were shown to be wrong.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


So Bernie is not wrong that massive wealth inequality exists and the rich get richer despite productivity, etc.. Good to know.
Global warming isn't discredited, only partisan hacks think that, and repost the same debunked bullshit over and over again. Really? Corporations are receiving government welfare, tax cuts, dodging taxes... and Bernie knows this happens, and wants to stop it, he is not wrong there either. So, essentially, he's not wrong and you're a partisan hack.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Well you are and have proven to be a far left drone.

Also had a mod tell me this is not a discussion board it is a board for "entertainment"

Yes you are a far left drone and have spewed the far left religious dogma..

I know this guy is a sacrificial lamb and will not come close to getting the nomination, but if the far left does not produce anyone else.It would show their true colors...

At least in 2008 it looked like you had a choice, even though you did not.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2015)

Zander said:


> He's a moonbat. His role is to make hiLIARy seem sane by comparison.



-- and in comes one of the wags I just mentioned, carrying a cut-n-paste of his own nonspecific post from another thread.  They just keep proving me right.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Utter bullshit. 
Global warming hiatus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
It has been warming, idiot.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


And you've proven your a partisan hack who ignores everything he disagrees with as a religion.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...


There is no "massive wealth inequality."  It is a non problem.
Global warming doesnt exist beyond the minds of libs
Bernie wants some corporations to receive gov't welfare.  Like green energy. So he is a hypocrite too.  Just like you no doubt.
There is no tax dodging.  That is a liberal meme.
You are a moron.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



The irony impaired comments from the far left drones.

Wealth inequality is a term used to rally the troops, nothing more. However you will still vote for a person (even Hilary) if the far left tells you to!


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Says the far left drone!

You really are irony impaired aren't you!

And yes the far left is a religion and the most dangerous on the planet.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...


It has taken a break in warming which means it's been warming.
DO you think before you post?


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Ok, here we go again... Massive wealth inequality exists, tell me more about where the majority of wealth produced is going, and how much money is owned by the wealthy. Jesus christ... Beyond the minds of libs? Global warming isn't an american issue with al gore, it's an internationally accepted fact accepted by all international scientific organizations and almost all climate scientists, ironically, those who deny global warming are supported by big oil and coal.. Hm, interesting. You can't call facts a liberal meme, and I'm done fueling hatred.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Yes, I do, and you should respect what I've posted and actually read it.


> The current slowdown period began in about 1998 - an El Niño year of record warm temperatures. Since then, even though the overall climate system has continued to accumulate energy due to Earth's positive energy budget,[5][6] the available temperature readings at earth's surface appear to show a *slower rate *of *increase in surface warming than in the prior decade*.


 Still warming.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


It's sort of funny how most right wingers on this site are either racist, homophobic, sexist, label anyone who disagrees with him as having a mental disorder... Meh, I don't care anymore.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



It existed when Stalin was running things as well, what is your point far left drone?


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Yes anyone that is not far left is automatically right wing!

All you keep doing is proving what a far left drone you are and how dangerous the far left religion truly is..


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


What a pointless thing to bring up, the point is, Bernie isn't lying about wealth inequality. Keep calling me a drone if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


I was talking about the right wingers on this site, never did I claim anyone who isn't the far left is a right winger, you're trying to talk for me, which is sort of funny, and annoying.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Global warming has not stopped...



So true.  The globe warms twice a year, every year.  First on top, then on bottom.  After which it cools.

If you were not among the intellectually less fortunate, you'd have known that.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Global warming has not stopped...
> ...


No, that is not true at all, the warming has been consistent since the industrial revolution, the only thing it has ever done has slowed down in different periods depending on if you only look at one temperature variable. Yeah, I don't think you understand climate science.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



You are a far left drone!

Just own up to it!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


No, I don't follow anyone in particular, I form my own opinions and examine facts/what is going on. You can say drone all you want, just makes you seem like an idiot to be honest.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Oh my the irony impaired far left drones their comments!

I would post a picture showing this, but the mods on this board have removed all my features, including editing posts, deleting posts, posting smileys, etc.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



No you don't and all your posts leading up to this one prove it!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Hm, I wonder why? A picture means nothing, actual facts do, however.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


All I have done in this thread is asked what Bernie is lying about, been called a drone, turned out he isn't lying about anything... Hm..


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Yes  picture can not present facts in it..

WOW! These far left drones are just getting even more stupid.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



Wrong! But you keep believing that, it is endemic with being a far left to lie about what you have been spewing.

Just more proof that you are a far left drone..


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Please demonstrate what he lied about instead of repeating yourself.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


The picture needs to be backed with facts, I'm about to ignore you, I'm sure many others have.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



I am not the one who made the claim..

So I have nothing to prove far left drone..

However you proved that you believe in the far left religious scriptures and they rule your thoughts!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


And, it's time to ignore you.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



LOL! The far left drones asking for things to be backed by facts!

Now that is rich and you just keep proving what a far left drone you are when you want to silence your opposition.

The Geologic temperature record are changes in Earth's environment as determined from geologic evidence on multi-million to billion (109) year time scales. The study of past temperatures provides an important paleoenvironmental insight because it is a crucial component of the climate and oceanography of the time.

Geologic temperature record - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...



And you just proved once again you are far left drone and want to silence anyone that opposes you and calls you out for what you are.

Perfect example of the far left!


----------



## Wildman (Apr 29, 2015)

initforme said:


> *...to the GOP those people are nothing but a burden.*



is this your best LIE ? seems you missed Hitlery's "How To Lie Convincingly" seminar.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 29, 2015)

If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> *These are HIGH paying jobs that help people escape the bottom with hard work!*



the only kind of folks who have that kind of gumption are Conservatives.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.


Education - Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont
Energy Environment - Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont
Transportation Infrastructure - Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.



What about education and infrastructure? You're slipping son.........


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 29, 2015)

Zander said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.
> ...



True,  He also needs to be hard on crime as we can't allow our country to be burnt to the ground if we're going to have infrastructure, science, r&d, education and advancement of our country.


We need a leader that will demand stability and hard work with our investment!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.
> ...



I agree with him that it is time to invest and focus on America.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If he came out strong on crime and for science investment. I'd consider him for president.
> ...



This just process that you agree with the far left religious dogma he spews, not he is right..

So al this to e proven once again you are a far left drone and agree with him because of your religion.


----------



## Kosh (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You mean like the Affordable Healthcare Act that did not close to matching it's name?


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 29, 2015)

He's the only Democrat(?) that could make the race competitive.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 29, 2015)

He's the only Democrat(?) that could make the race competitive.


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> He's the only Democrat(?) that could make the race competitive.



Really? What about O'Malley? Or former Montana governer Schweitzer? Or Bite-me Biden?.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 30, 2015)

Zander said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > He's the only Democrat(?) that could make the race competitive.
> ...


Or Jim Webb.

The media is iffy at best with Hillary, and my guess is they would elevate someone to make it a race.

The only question is who.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Excellent, good for him.
> 
> He's gonna start some good conversations.
> 
> ...



More than likely... she easily trounce him in Iowa and New Hampshire, and he'll be out of money. 

Meanwhile, the sugar daddies of the GOP will keep Walker and Rubio alive for months.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Or Jim Webb.
> 
> The media is iffy at best with Hillary, and my guess is they would elevate someone to make it a race.
> 
> The only question is who.



Jim Webb is a great candidate for people who think the Democrats don't pander to white males enough.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Sanders comes close.  He's far left enough to sound reasonable to the kooks.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, good for him.
> ...



I dunno Joe, if I were a bettin' man I wouldn't take that one...

As evidenced here even the rabid USMB Entrenched Same-Old-Thing echobubble® can't come up with any specifics; they had to go with an age reference and photoshop images.  That's all they got.  Voters hearing campaign messages are going to come to the same conclusion.

Of course what the System will do, down the road, is bury him in silence.  And of course stand idly by while the Drudges and Limblobs and Fox Noises try to find something they can bend out of context.  But the only way HRC "easily trounces" Sanders on the actual issues is if the public is a mass of hypnotized drones begging a TV box to tell them what to think so that they can make a reasonable informed choice of style over substance.

I can't imagine that ever happening, can you?


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *These are HIGH paying jobs that help people escape the bottom with hard work!*
> ...



I heard the exact same from rush in the 90's.   Seems like he's pushing the same thing today.  People that make these statements, only liberals do this, only conservatives do that, are people that don't  get out much among different kinds of people.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Call me a kook, he sounds very reasonable.  What's wrong with we the people instead of them the very wealthy people and now since citizen united, them
 the corporate people?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 30, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You are a kook. Sanders promises more of the same policies that have kept this country poor for the last 8 years.


----------



## Marxist (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Really now? You fail to realize the actual problem.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 30, 2015)

Hillay begged Sanders to run to help  her capture the youth vote


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hillay begged Sanders to run to help  her capture the youth vote



Relax Frank,  big money buys politicians, so Sanders doesn't stand a chance.  Our  ruling class will stay intact.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 30, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Hillay begged Sanders to run to help  her capture the youth vote
> ...


Sanders isnt part of the ruling class?  Seriously?


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



So the middle class suddenly got poor 8 years ago?  I disagree.  It's been going downhill at least since Nixon.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 30, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


I frankly blame Eisenhower.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



He certainly doesn't have a net worth worthy of the ruling class.  Don't worry rabbi, the super rich and corporations will continue to gain more power with big money in the driving seat.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



America was still on the ascent when Ike left office from my recollection.  At what point it really started to go down after that is a little uncertain.  Seriously, I think the introduction to drugs to America started it.  Then the deindustrialization of America started by Nixon, and carried on by all other presidents since then.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 30, 2015)

Marxist said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Marxist said:
> ...




And of course the marxist looking to silence people who disagree with him.......in larger numbers marxists can be very insistent .......


----------



## Marxist (Apr 30, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Marxist said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


No, koch is a troll who literally never contributes to anything.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 30, 2015)

Grandpa hell, I think he's been embalmed and brought to life.

good frikken grief...AN AVOWED SOCIALIST

youbetcha.


----------



## BluePhantom (Apr 30, 2015)

Zander said:


> Old man Sanders is too crazy and far too old to be running for "symbolic" reasons. He believes that he can WIN!.



Oh I doubt that.  The reason why all these people run for president when they have no chance at all has to do with money.  Technically, a candidate is an employee of the campaign fund.  So when they retire they take any money that is left in that fund and write themselves a check as as a bonus.  In other words they keep it. So these guys run and raise money, spend only so much that their expenditures are generating additional donations, and when the donations dry up they drop out of the race. Sanders isn't doing this because he thinks he can win.  He is doing it because it will greatly enhance his quality of life in retirement.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 30, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Old man Sanders is too crazy and far too old to be running for "symbolic" reasons. He believes that he can WIN!.
> ...


Isn't that what the left always accuse Republicans of doing. But with Sanders, deargawd save us from that nutjob and he is doing it for the MONEY. Hell he might croak next year


----------



## BluePhantom (Apr 30, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Happens on both sides.  The left can bitch and point fingers all they want but they are just as bad.  Dennis Kucinich did it at every opportunity.  Everyone laughed at him.  He was laughing all the way to the bank. Obama had $1 billion in his war chest.  I think he only spent like half of that in the last election.  Nice bonus check he has coming in a couple years, huh?  Good to be him.


----------



## pepperpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Potential roadblock for Bernie Sanders rises in New Hampshire - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 30, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> You are a kook. Sanders promises more of the same policies that have kept this country poor for the last 8 years.



Really?  Amazingly, you keep pretending Bush never was President.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Old man Sanders is too crazy and far too old to be running for "symbolic" reasons. He believes that he can WIN!.
> ...



Bernie's never been interested in money.  On the other hand he has always been interested in principles.

I know what you're thinking -- "so what's he doing in _politics _then?"


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



No he ain't "doing it for the money", unless he's making a radical departure from his whole life to now.  As for "might croak" -- other than the fact that any of us "might croak next year" -- based on what?  You know something about his health the rest of us don't?


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 30, 2015)

Zander said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > He's the only Democrat(?) that could make the race competitive.
> ...



I meant that Bernie is the only one who Republicans have a chance against.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Next question -- who should his running mate be?

First thought: Marcy Kaptur...


----------



## pepperpot (May 1, 2015)

Well here in New England, some entreprenaurs already have sold Sanders/Warren bumper stickers to put on their cars!!


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

pepperpot said:


> Well here in New England, some entreprenaurs already have sold Sanders/Warren bumper stickers to put on their cars!!



Kind of dashes the idea of geographical balance though.


----------

